# Pundamilla Macrocephalia



## Cajen (Mar 16, 2012)

What a fantastic fish! I love the black and red coloration. I really do not know anything about Vic's and tougher to find out about them as there is less info readily available. A ton of them have lots of mixed colors, rainbow like even. What I have found initially is that they are fairly aggressive. I have read that some folks mix Vic's and Mbuna. Yeah, I know, I am rambling without really a point and making shotgun, general statements and questions.

Anyway, back to the topic line.... How big do these fish get and what are their general personalities like? Do they mix and play well with others? What do the Fems look like?

Do Vic's in general have similar personalities of other Africans?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Here is the profile, 10cm and very aggressive. 
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... hp?id=2632

Some vics are very timid like Aulonocara kandeense. Some are very aggressive like Melanochromis auratus. They are rock dwellers so they have that in common with Malawi.


----------



## Cajen (Mar 16, 2012)

So it seems given their size and temperament it could conceivably work with "some" Mbuna". Did I read correctly that they are endangered? If so, I would want to ensure they were housed correctly, not really sure why, just seems like the right thing to do... May try a tank of Vic's down the road a ways. They are a lot of good looking fish.


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

Hi Pundamilia macrocephala is not in danger but is not so abundant too, being restricted to some particular habitats.
xris


----------



## AlphaWild (Apr 9, 2009)

Yes, you can match certain Vics with certain Malawis, it will depend on the individuals.


----------



## dreday (Oct 12, 2007)

The females tend to stay a dark grey color. I have had a few females when holding turn black. They can be very aggressive with each other. Males will fight constantly and will turn on females. They need at least 75g tank but bigger would be better. They are a great fish though, very personable and very hungry. They mix well with other mbunas that can tolerate mean fish.

I mixed mine with some acei ngara and had no losses on the acei side. the p macs though did beat each other up and i lost some males. But if you can get some bright mbuna like saulusi, darkarti, or socofoli they should hold up fine. The contrasting colors would really make the bright ones pop. Provide a lot of rock work and caves. I used large lava rocks, clay pots, pvc condos, and river rock or slate leaning on rocks.

They are a great fish to keep.

psst if you need some i have a few fry...... :fish:


----------



## Cajen (Mar 16, 2012)

Alas, I only have a 55g. With that said, keep your couple happy as these do not seem to be readily available and by all accounts are great fish. I will eventually convince "she who decorates the house" that a 90g or 120g is actually a need and not just a want


----------



## dreday (Oct 12, 2007)

Cajen said:


> Alas, I only have a 55g. With that said, keep your couple happy as these do not seem to be readily available and by all accounts are great fish. I will eventually convince "she who decorates the house" that a 90g or 120g is actually a need and not just a want


Thats the way to do it. You got to get a nice C-list snag and fix it up. re-sand and re-stain and BAM, she asking to name your fish!!! :fish:

I got these fish a couple years ago and have been breeding them like crazy. Trying to get them out into the hobby. I dont plan on loosing them anytime soon.


----------

